# Most Haunted live 08



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oy. Don't forget, right now, you too can watch the absolutely crap-tastic Most Haunted Live, from Gettysburg.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

all man, that show sucks!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I always get screwed. I see 'Most haunted' and get excited. turn it on and want to hang myself. It reminds me of the crocodile hunter without the threat. 'Crikey look at the door move'..... 'And this here is the rare Adultus Poltergeistus'.... They spend more telling you what they are going to do or how they're gonna do it then they do doing it.

Mosted Haunted - two thumbs down


----------

